# Mimi and Daisy Playing



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Got a message saying the video is unavailable.


----------



## Neciebugs (Nov 18, 2017)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Got a message saying the video is unavailable.


Thanks... I am new to youtube... i'll see if i can adjust the settings!


----------



## Neciebugs (Nov 18, 2017)

Try this...


----------



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

Hahaha, they are so cute together.....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Neciebugs said:


> Try this...


This is great, they are so cute together, your house looks like it's a lot of fun!


----------



## Neciebugs (Nov 18, 2017)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> This is great, they are so cute together, your house looks like it's a lot of fun!


Thank you! The loft had a make shift temporary wall in it until my daughter and grandson moved out. We JUST opened it up not too long ago. The downstairs is mostly hardwood, so Daisy just slides... It's funny, but I don't want her hurting herself!! I recently had her nails and paw hair trimmed, but she still slides! Mimi, not so much! The carpet upstairs gives them good traction. I am just so grateful that Mimi is coming around. I knew she would, but my Sig. Other was/is apprehensive. We just don't want Ms. Petite hurt!


----------



## Simba_Golden (Aug 31, 2017)

This is so cute. Mimi going up the bed and under the table hahaha


----------

